
Covid-19 Test kits exports by country in 2018 - grawprog
https://wits.worldbank.org/trade/comtrade/en/country/ALL/year/2018/tradeflow/Exports/partner/WLD/nomen/h5/product/300215
======
ponderingfish
2018??

~~~
grawprog
Yeah seemed interesting to me considering. That was why i posted it. You'd
expect them not to exist at all prior to 2019.

~~~
verdverm
You can probably swap out the test strip or whatever from the kit. The
secondary text lends to this interpretation

